# Necrophagist New Album/ Gear Questions...



## MuhammedSuicmez

Whatever question you might have, shoot...we shall answer!
I heard this is one of the most civilized forums out there...time to sign up!!!
martin/linear sphere...hit me up and thanks for recommending this forum!!!
Cheers,
M.

*SUPER-HANDSOME MOD EDIT:* Muhammed is a busy guy with a lot to do, so for the sake of everyones' sanity, read the entirety of the thread before posting so as not to asking something that's been answered ad-nauseum and be patient when waiting for a response. Common courtesy, people.


----------



## DDDorian

I think the forum just collectively wet itself Welcome aboard, Muhammed!


----------



## Dylan S

Nice to see you here Muhammed! I saw you at Sydney for the Australian Summer Slaughter and was hanging out on the railing when you were testing out the Dual Recto. I was keen to talk a bit but security made us leave. 

Good to see you have joined this forum. I am really excited to hear the new album...especially with 7 strings.


----------



## Rick

And I was thinking, "Ah, some guy is using Muhammed's name, isn't that cute?" 

Well, I guess it's the real man after all.  

Can we see some pics of the 7 string Xiphos so the forum can collectively wet itself again?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Pics of your Xiphos would make me wet myself.


----------



## Rick

Stealthtastic said:


> Pics of your Xiphos would make the entire board piss their pants.



That's more like it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

True that 

Rick should nab an interview as well


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

Welcome to the forum brother, it's great to have you. I think you'll find we're a great bunch.


----------



## mat091285

Cheers on signing up here Muhammed!


----------



## jamesboyd

Now that the forum has finished wetting itself 

1) Tuning of the new album? A D G C F A D?

2) Are you primarily writing the album in powertab/computer based?
I remember mention of you writing 'epitaph' in powertab?

3) How do you approach recording your guitar parts in the studio?
Do you aim to play the whole song, or do you break it down into sections 
and punch-in a lot. I'm still amazed at the tracking of 'epitaph'

4) Amps for the new album? Engl savage? and is there a particular microphone that you prefer for live and studio use? 57/421 etc.


----------



## scottro202

pics of the LACS xiphos please?


----------



## MuhammedSuicmez

jamesboyd said:


> Now that the forum has finished wetting itself
> 
> 1) Tuning of the new album? A D G C F A D?
> 
> 2) Are you primarily writing the album in powertab/computer based?
> I remember mention of you writing 'epitaph' in powertab?
> 
> 3) How do you approach recording your guitar parts in the studio?
> Do you aim to play the whole song, or do you break it down into sections
> and punch-in a lot. I'm still amazed at the tracking of 'epitaph'
> 
> 4) Amps for the new album? Engl savage? and is there a particular microphone that you prefer for live and studio use? 57/421 etc.



@ 1) correct!
@ 2) i use guitar pro 5 for mac to write all instruments this time as opposed to powertab for guitars + guitar pro 3 for drums and bass guitar during the writing process of 'Epitaph'. the $60 are well spent on GP5.
@3) punch-ins are ok. never had a problem with it. the goal is to record the best album possible. anyone telling you the opposite is not telling the truth or is the next paganini. 
@4) ENGL Savage 120. Sennheiser e609s are cool, as are SM57s...both of which i used to record the guitars for 'Epitaph'.


----------



## AySay

Has the 7 string changed your writing style in anyway?
It's great that you're on here! I think I speak for everyone on here regardless of whether they like your music or not, when I say you're awesome!!
Also will you be making a tab book for the new album?


----------



## drmosh

Hosgeldiniz Muhammed!
You mentioned in an interview a while back how you were trying very hard to get the low strings on your 7 to sound as clear as possible in recordings. What have you done to try and achieve that gear wise (and recording wise)?

Does Sami shaving his head have anything to do with you growing your hair? 

Still going to use a JEM for the solos?

ps. Rocky


----------



## MuhammedSuicmez

AySay said:


> Has the 7 string changed your writing style in anyway?
> It's great that you're on here! I think I speak for everyone on here regardless of whether they like your music or not, when I say you're awesome!!
> Also will you be making a tab book for the new album?



thanks!!!
the 7 string has changed my writing a whole lot. it freed me of self-imposed restrictions on a 6 string due to a build up of habits and the way of looking at things while playing. it forced me to neglect the visual side of things and put more emphasis on developing my ear...

there is no plans on releasing a tabbook for the new album...there is very few tabbooks left for 'Epitaph' btw...there will be no reprint for that one either...although it has been a tremendous success...but we want to move away from the idea of charging for knowledge...at least that's the plan for now.


----------



## -K4G-

WOW! 
A big fan here. Can't wait for the new album.


----------



## MuhammedSuicmez

drmosh said:


> Hosgeldiniz Muhammed!
> You mentioned in an interview a while back how you were trying very hard to get the low strings on your 7 to sound as clear as possible in recordings. What have you done to try and achieve that gear wise (and recording wise)?
> 
> Does Sami shaving his head have anything to do with you growing your hair?
> 
> Still going to use a JEM for the solos?
> 
> ps. Rocky



Rocky 1 is still one of my very favorite movies. 
to get the low A string to sound clear, we will use ENGL Savage 120s on the new album, as well as ENGL XXL cabs and a trick or 2 in addition...i have always been very creative when it comes to studio sessions, so we might come up with last minute ideas as well. Also, we are having 27" scale Ibanez guitars built by LACS right now, which will help a lot.

Sami's and my scalp hair are in no way related to each other.


----------



## drmosh

awesome, thanks for the info.
Interesting to hear you're going baritone with the new guitars too. Are you still going to be using mahogany or opting for a wood that's a little "better" for the baritone registers (ash or alder maybe?). And what about the pickups on those? Sticking to EMG (which a lot of people are here really dislike).
I'd love a swamp ash 27" xiphos!


----------



## MuhammedSuicmez

drmosh said:


> Still going to use a JEM for the solos?



for the first time in Necrophagist's album history: no!!!
but 27 fret Ibanez LACS guitars...at least me..i dont know about the guitars Sami is having built right now...could be anything. the sky's the limit!


----------



## scottro202

o, how rude of me!! almost forgot!!

one of the things you will quickly find out about this site: we like pictures of guitars, and lots of em. as you can tell, people (including me) have already asked for pics of your xiphos.

also, are you using any sort of effects on this new album?


----------



## drmosh

On that note, is Sami now also with Ibanez? Or is he sticking with Amfisound?

Can't wait to see you guys back here in Munich again, any idea when that might happen?


----------



## TomAwesome

I have no questions at the moment that haven't already been addressed, but welcome to the forum!


----------



## loktide

hey man, it's great to have your here  

i have some questions:

1) since you're now also using 7's, will you still use ENGL SE's live?

2) which pickups are you using on your LACS 7 ?

3) any plans with Ibanez about a Muhammed signature 7-string ? 

4) do you have plans on using 8-strings at some point? (extra high a-string, or low E)


----------



## Scar Symmetry

jamesboyd said:


> 1) Tuning of the new album? A D G C F A D?





MuhammedSuicmez said:


> @ 1) correct!





Scar Symmetry said:


> I know that Necrophagist plays in D standard and that on the new song posted on YouTube they are in A so...
> 
> A D G C F A D ?



my guess was correct! 

Muhammed, we heard from people on here that hung out with you at a Summer Slaughter show that you said the album was 75% done...

when might we expect to see it in stores?

I can't wait!


----------



## MuhammedSuicmez

loktide said:


> hey man, it's great to have your here
> 
> i have some questions:
> 
> 1) since you're now also using 7's, will you still use ENGL SE's live?
> 
> 2) which pickups are you using on your LACS 7 ?
> 
> 3) any plans with Ibanez about a Muhammed signature 7-string ?
> 
> 4) do you have plans on using 8-strings at some point? (extra high a-string, or low E)



1) Either SE's or Savage 120's depending on continent/availability.
2) EMG 707's
3) again, the sky's the limit, but signatures are not the holy grail.
4) no. 8 string guitars don't make any sense to me. excuse my ignorance.



drmosh said:


> On that note, is Sami now also with Ibanez? Or is he sticking with Amfisound?
> 
> Can't wait to see you guys back here in Munich again, any idea when that might happen?




Sami is with Ibanez, too. He is quite picky about gear, so him joining reaffirmed my choice. 

Munich has always treated us well, and upon release of the new album, we will emphasize touring Europe more than any other continent due to us being absent there for a few years, and Munich will always be on the list of every EU tour...logistical reasons behind it...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

any chance of some pics of your LACS?


----------



## Piro

Just one quick question:

Why did you end up with 707s? From everything I've heard/tried they seem pretty bland/lifeless. Why didn't you go with the D-Activator 7s? Or another way to ask the same question: Why the change to active?

Anyway, when I saw you guys in milwakee at the rave it was sick! Please come back to the Chicago area as soon as you can!


----------



## MuhammedSuicmez

Scar Symmetry said:


> my guess was correct!
> 
> Muhammed, we heard from people on here that hung out with you at a Summer Slaughter show that you said the album was 75% done...
> 
> when might we expect to see it in stores?
> 
> I can't wait!



I can't wait to share it with our loyal fans...who don't care about release schedules and the machinery of making money, aka 2 year album cycles, just like ourselves...so it will be out when it's ready. 

but yes, each song has materialized anywhere between 50% and 100%, which makes for an estimated average of 75%. 

i am really happy about how it sounds so far...definitely a step up from 'Epitaph'...


----------



## petereanima

as i'm finished getting wet, and everything i wanted to know has been answered already, all i have to say is:

welcome aboard, and hope to see you in vienna again soon!


----------



## død

Any chance you'll visit Norway? My friends and I really need to see you guys live!


----------



## samurai7drew

do you guys have any ideas/plans for album artwork yet? concept album of sorts?


----------



## MuhammedSuicmez

Scar Symmetry said:


> any chance of some pics of your LACS?



i am still waiting on the guitar, last time i visited LACS, we went through the final specs. if i am lucky, LACS might deliver it to the Summer Slaughter show in LA. but that's just wishful thinking...as soon as i get the chance, i am more than happy to post pics...


----------



## drmosh

MuhammedSuicmez said:


> i am still waiting on the guitar, last time i visited LACS, we went through the final specs. if i am lucky, LACS might deliver it to the Summer Slaughter show in LA. but that's just wishful thinking...as soon as i get the chance, i am more than happy to post pics...



must be exciting times for you. I remember you being frustrated in the past, first for being dismissed by Vigier and then getting that BC Rich which you disliked.
I'm glad you're getting the gear you deserve!


----------



## MuhammedSuicmez

samurai7drew said:


> do you guys have any ideas/plans for album artwork yet? concept album of sorts?



yes!!! it will be a full blown concept album and i really like the story and writing the lyrics is more fulfilling to me than ever...

the ideas i gathered for the artwork so far are really exciting to me, i think the booklet(s) will blend in with the music very well...


----------



## arktan

MuhammedSuicmez said:


> 4) no. 8 string guitars don't make any sense to me. excuse my ignorance.


The sky's the limit. 

Welcome here, i hope we won't scare you away and maybe you'll find some interesting/useful info on here.

And if i may bother you, why is the headstock on your LACS not reversed? 
Just kidding.
The real question is: If you want to share this info... Do you have a warmup routine before playing (because it's important for the muscles)? If yes, of what does it consist?


----------



## Dylan S

Muhammed,

I am interested to know what you thought of playing through Dual Rectifiers on your Australian tour. When I see a lot of bands here in Auz they are using gear different to what I understand they normally use due to it being a huge expense to bring amps so far, etc.

Did you find the Dual Recto good for your style of music? and did you consider using something else or was your choice fairly limited?

Can't wait for you to come back!


----------



## MuhammedSuicmez

Piro said:


> Just one quick question:
> 
> Why did you end up with 707s? From everything I've heard/tried they seem pretty bland/lifeless. Why didn't you go with the D-Activator 7s? Or another way to ask the same question: Why the change to active?
> 
> Anyway, when I saw you guys in milwakee at the rave it was sick! Please come back to the Chicago area as soon as you can!



i've been playing active PU's for a while now...and the 707s are based on the EMG 85s i hear, having Alnico coils and all...way better than the EMG 81 type sound if you ask me. i really like the response and attack on those PUs...if you like the sound on the new album, you might wanna consider getting some...along with ENGL Savages...that's pretty much the setup fpr the new album plus some in depth engineering of course...


----------



## IDLE

Wow! Welcome!!!

First off I want to have your babies!... haha... I'm only halfway kidding... 

Do you consciously write albums to sound cohesive or do the songs just fall together that way? I say this because Epitaph flows really well as an album, the songs have a sort of symmetry with each other. I can put it on and listen all the way through without the urge to skip around like some other albums. 

Congrats on the baritone. I've played a 7 baritone for a while now and I can say they definitely have clear low end. Sometimes the upper registers seem to get a bit glassy sounding if you don't EQ them right, but otherwise they are awesome.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I hope we don't scare you away like we did to Broderick 

Welcome dude  I can't wait for the new album.


----------



## Bekanor

Must...not...gush.



Can you give us a sneak peak on the story behind the new album?


----------



## setsuna7

Assalamualaikum Muhammed!!! Welcome to the forum!!!
Can you post pics of your LACS guitars?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

setsuna7 said:


> Assalamualaikum Muhammed!!! Welcome to the forum!!!
> Can you post pics of your LACS guitars?



read the thread man 

we don't want to keep asking Muhammed the same questions


----------



## setsuna7

Yeah,sorry guys!!! Just to stoked that he's here!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I think we all are man


----------



## Wi77iam

How's the project with Marco Minneman going? Any word on an album or anything like that?

one more, I saw you guys on the Australian tour and you didn't play Seven, even tthough everybody really wanted it. Why is that?


----------



## Yoshi

Words cannot express the awesomeness of this monumental day.


I'll ask a question that not many people would ask.

Where would you of, if I daresay, drawn inspiration for this album as a whole?


----------



## Anton

Wow this is great!! Welcome to the forum Muhammed!!


----------



## Anthony

Welcome Home Muhammed.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Welcome to sevenstring.org, Muhammed.


----------



## Dan

Welcome to the forum!

I think rather than asking for pictures of guitars or gear based questions im going to pull a few crazy ones out of the hat, its always good to get a bit of variety in there.

1. What does your diet consist of when on tour, because everyone knows there is nothing like a home cooked meal!

2. Do you have any other hobbies on the road other than blowing peoples minds with your music?

and also

3. What was the best thing before sliced bread?

p.s. I can remember Ben said something to you about Bare Knuckle pickups, They are most definately worth checking out! 

Bare Knuckle Pickups, North Devon, UK - Hand Wound Guitar Pickups*[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]*


----------



## Apophis

awesome you joined


----------



## Harry

I never thought the day would come, wow!
Welcome aboard, nice to have you here!


----------



## Arminius

Wow, absolutely awesome to have you. Not everyday do i get to say hey to one of my heroes.

If you don't mind a few more annoying questions,

1) How do you come up with solos that fit so perfectly with a song. I have trouble making a solo "flow' if that makes any sense.)
2) How do you play so clean live with your guitar so (relatively) low?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Aysakh said:


> 1) How do you come up with solos that fit so perfectly with a song. I have trouble making a solo "flow' if that makes any sense.)



to add to that what influences your solos?

obviously a lot of classical but any particular guitar players?


----------



## drmosh

I dread to imagine what his poor inbox looks like right about now


----------



## S-O

Oh god oh god oh god oh god...

*splooge*

Let's see...

How did you work on or develop the ability to play and sing at the same time so well?


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE

Welcome.

And let me tell you...What a genius you are.

Any plans for a Prague (Czech Republic) visit?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Greetings from Montreal, Muhammed!

I have one question for you. I was wondering if you still plan on playing Advanced Corpse Tumor live and if not the whole song then at least a medley of sorts with bits and pieces from all the songs from Onset that Necro don't play live?


----------



## Nats

even though you're using some badass gear for the record, do you have any experience with amp modelers or impulses?


----------



## Triple7

Welcome to the forum!

It is really great that you decided to join and share some of you knowledge with some fellow guitar fanatics. 

Pretty much every good question has been asked, can't wait to see the pictures of your guitar. 

Have you recorded any studio footage? If so a lot of us on here would love to watch vids of how this new masterpiece is made.

Anyway, hope you enjoy the forum, I am looking forward to seeing you in Albany on the Summer Slaughter tour!


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Glad to have you on this site! 

Can't wait to see you guys TONIGHT and SATURDAY here in San Antonio... Texas sure loves their Necrophagist!


----------



## powergroover

is this thread stickied yet ???? 

great to see such a great musician in here !!!!
i'm a big fan of you too  !!!!!


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Welcome aboard Muhammed!!!

This is gonna be a stretch, but here it goes! I know that you are going to arrive in Dallas TX this Sunday, and it would be an honor if I could *video* interview you on behalf of ss.org on answering our questions since it seems that you have limited time on the computer... Let me know if this is possible... we can do it outside at hooters if you want to


----------



## polydeathsphere

Welcome guitar god , care to tell me about your bassists studio and live gear?


----------



## bulb

Hey Muhammed! Its awesome that you are posting here, im a huge fan!
Actually saw you guys tear it up at summer slaughter on the first date in baltimore, we were loading out as your set started but i still got to catch a healthy bit of the set and its depressing to see how tight you guys are haha! (Romain is a beast too!)

Here is my question, have you started jamming with Tosin yet, you guys could do some wild shit together!


----------



## CentaurPorn

Concept Album?? Excellent!!The King welcomes you.

Hope to see you stick around. Very stoked to hear the new album.


----------



## BurialWithin

MUHAMMED!!! Huge fan you're the best!! Fantastical show in atlanta . 
It's so awesome that you're here!! Welcome!


----------



## Seven

Welcome Muhammed!

I have a question about GP. I've not heard of you talk about using powertab or GP to compose before. Do you use this software and compose away from any instrument, or do you use an instrument and software to compose music?


----------



## Decipher

Welcome Muhammed!! Glad to have you on the board. Can't wait to see you guys on the 6th in Calgary!!


----------



## chaosxcomplex

Welcome man, I'm sure you've already noticed that this is a good bunch of guys n' gals. Hope to catch you guys next time you're in the Tampa Florida area. Can't wait for that new album!!!


----------



## vontetzianos

Hey Muhammed. Welcome to the forum. I've been a big fan for a long time.

I would absolutely KILL for you guys to come down to South Africa, but that'll probably never happen, since we are incompetent at having awesome bands come in from overseas, I mean even Nile had to cancel their stay here. Oh well...


----------



## darbdavys

Hey, welcome  still can't believe one of my favourite guitarists joined my favourite forum board  really hope you guys will come to Lithuania or anywhere close to it 
What music genres do you like the most and what bands have you got on your playlist now?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Welcome to the forum man  Its an honour to have you here.


----------



## Joel

Wow, I can't believe you've signed up 

All of the questions I was gonna ask have already been asked but; who are your current favourite death metal bands and guitarists?


----------



## Dusty201087

First off welcome dude! It's really cool to have not only a great community but the number of amazing guitarists that are coming to this board is fantastic; it truly makes SS.org a great place for learning and sharing information. So thank you very much for contributing.

If you can't get to my questions that's fine BUTTTT:

1) Do you have any suggestions for someone who wants to start doing heavy vocals? Like videos to watch or anything? I'd really appreciate it.

2) *slight edit to make it more specific* For this record, did you usually write vocals and then a song or the other way around? 

3) When you record, do you record the guitar and sing at the same time or do you separate them and then combine them later?

4) Last but not least, if you are really dead set on not releasing a tab book, would it be at all possible for you to just upload the GP files to your website? That way we could get accurate tabs (so we can attempt to play your songs, big emphasis on attempt) and then you wouldn't be "trading money for knowledge"?

Thanks for reading dude


----------



## Zoltta

Wow Welcome aboard!

My questions are:

1: Has your solo style changed at all for the new album

2: Any tours planned after Summer Slaughter? Would love you to come back to NJ

3: What was it that made you switch to a 7 string in the first place?

4: Have you ever checked out any of the Necro covers on Youtube?

5: Any thoughts on Between the Buried and Me? Would be fucking awesome to see you both tour together


----------



## Gain_Junkie93

Welcome Muhammed.
I cannot think of any questions to ask so I would just like to say that Necrophagist has been a huge influence on me for a number of years. You are an amazing musician both in technique and composition. I eagerly await the new album. Dawn and Demise is pretty sick I am glad I saw you guys in Orlando the other day.


----------



## darbdavys

Dusty201087 said:


> 2) Do you usually write vocals and then a song or the other way around?


On Onset Of Putrefaction, the lyrics were written way before the music was.


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005

So are we going to hear the same or more of those gut bursting solos in the the new album...has your album writting process changed this time around.or learned anything new.do u think this is your best album yet and why?...and you know you can come to vancouver b.c..when i saw that vancouver wasnt on the summer slaughter tour my heart dropped..it would be really nice for you to come here!! thanks Muhammed your a kick ass guitar player..one of the best IMO


----------



## st2012

All the questions I've wanted to ask you have been covered already so I'll just say welcome. It's great to have you registered here!


----------



## Meldville

Hey Muhammed! Thanks for hanging out after the show in Atlanta and shooting the shit with us. Definitely an awesome experience for all of us 

I'll second the question about your influences. Other than that, great to have you on here! Keep melting all of our faces, man.


----------



## liamh

Welcome to the forum mate, you're one of my favourite death metal guitarists out there at the moment.

My question is: Do you practice alot while on tour, if so, do you have any practice regimes?


----------



## MuhammedSuicmez

Dusty201087 said:


> First off welcome dude! It's really cool to have not only a great community but the number of amazing guitarists that are coming to this board is fantastic; it truly makes SS.org a great place for learning and sharing information. So thank you very much for contributing.
> 
> If you can't get to my questions that's fine BUTTTT:
> 
> 1) Do you have any suggestions for someone who wants to start doing heavy vocals? Like videos to watch or anything? I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> 2) Do you usually write vocals and then a song or the other way around?
> 
> 3) When you record, do you record the guitar and sing at the same time or do you separate them and then combine them later?
> 
> 4) Last but not least, if you are really dead set on not releasing a tab book, would it be at all possible for you to just upload the GP files to your website? That way we could get accurate tabs (so we can attempt to play your songs, big emphasis on attempt) and then you wouldn't be "trading money for knowledge"?
> 
> Thanks for reading dude


ugh it'll be hard to answer every question, i appreciate the heartily welcome though. i will do my best to answer as many questions as i can...

1) no idea, sorry! just try like i did.
2) no most of the time it is the music that comes first.
3) recording separately.
4) i think part of my philosophy is NOT to transcribe any music that's not my own. you shouldnt take lessons or transcribe other band's music that much, as that will just influence your style too much. we want originality, nobody needs more copycats.



Zoltta said:


> Wow Welcome aboard!
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1: Has your solo style changed at all for the new album
> 
> 2: Any tours planned after Summer Slaughter? Would love you to come back to NJ
> 
> 3: What was it that made you switch to a 7 string in the first place?
> 
> 4: Have you ever checked out any of the Necro covers on Youtube?
> 
> 5: Any thoughts on Between the Buried and Me? Would be fucking awesome to see you both tour together



1) yes it has. writing riffs OR solos feels very different this time around. most of the time i don't even know which scale i am in. i just play by ear. very refreshing!
2) none. until the new album is released.
3) i wanted to try something new and write heavier music. done right, a 7 string can provide that.
4) not really, but i heard a lot about them.
5) very cool band.


----------



## darbdavys

I think Muhammed will run away with all these questions


----------



## oompa

wow, hi and welcome Muhammed! thanks for taking the time to answer all these questions for us.

i saw an interview where you explained that you are very conscious about details, like how you hold the pick (something about just changing the angle of the pick one degree if thats better).

lately ive been experimenting alot with strings and my questions are:

1: are you this picky about string gauge as well? (did you ever experiment with it?) 

2: what string gauge do you use on your xiphos?

good to have you here, cant wait for the new album! peace


----------



## norway

Muhammed in the house


----------



## Mattayus

Hey man, welcome! you're such a huge inspiration to the new generation of metalheads dude, it's people like you that have brought a new dimension to modern metal that was so sorely needed.

Just got a couple of questions:

1. What's your favourite bit of gear that you absolutely can't live without? (not including guitars!)

2. I take it you guys only dual track in the studio (1 left, 1 right)? Do you ever quad track anything?

3. Apparently this has been answered already 

Thanks mate, you sir are the shit!


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005

Mattayus said:


> 3. Will you stop at 7 strings? Have you tried the 8 string and do you think you'll ever make use of it?






MuhammedSuicmez said:


> 1) Either SE's or Savage 120's depending on continent/availability.
> 2) EMG 707's
> 3) again, the sky's the limit, but signatures are not the holy grail.
> 4) no. 8 string guitars don't make any sense to me. excuse my ignorance.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Mattayus said:


> 3. Will you stop at 7 strings? Have you tried the 8 string and do you think you'll ever make use of it?



on page 3:



MuhammedSuicmez said:


> 4) no. 8 string guitars don't make any sense to me. excuse my ignorance.





EDIT: SupaCoolMan beat me to it


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I think what we all want to know is.....

You got room for a lefty guitarist in the band?

It looks real cool to have a lefty and a righty standing next to eachother.



Welcome to the forum sir.


----------



## hairychris

Cool to see another _seriously_ proper player in here... 

Don't be dicks, everyone!


----------



## Mattmc74

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Holy shit, I'm _so_ glad I signed in today! 

Welcome, and enjoy your stay. No questions atm, but I'd just like to throw out that "Epitaph" is one of my favorite metal songs ever.

SS.org right now:


----------



## Severance

My 2 questions:

1) Do you have any points for playing while singing being you are the master of it.
2) What are your thought of classical and or favorite composers being you had that nice section of Montagues and capulets at the end of only ash remains that made me almost jizz myself the first time i heard it.


----------



## ubarhax

What band that you've toured with does the most coke?


----------



## HighGain510

Welcome to the forum dude, stick around! 



bulb said:


> Here is my question, have you started jamming with Tosin yet, you guys could do some wild shit together!



Holy shit! Muhammed + Tosin = EPIC WIN!!!


----------



## technomancer

HighGain510 said:


> Holy shit! Muhammed + Tosin = EPIC WIN!!!



+1 that would be absolutely INSANE 

Welcome aboard Muhammed, a pleasure to have another extremely talented member here


----------



## Snorelax

Welcome aboard, It's great to have one of my favorite guitarists on here!

It would be awesome to see what you could conjure up with Tosin


----------



## 7slinger

welcome to the forum, I really enjoy listening to your playing


----------



## Rick

ubarhax said:


> What band that you've toured with does the most coke?



What the hell kind of question is that?


----------



## Raoul Duke

ubarhax said:


> What band that you've toured with does the most coke?


----------



## White Cluster

Hey,
Musically speaking,you guys seemed to have picked up where Chuck(R.I.P) and Death left off.Since then there's been a swarm of bands(some good,some bad)that have copped the same style. For the new record are you seeing a progression of this style or are you deliberately writing riffs and such that are maybe a little out of the norm just to keep things different..

Either way i'm sure it'll kick ass..Can't wait..Answer my question then get back to work damnit!

 Thanks,
Dave


----------



## cpnhowdy

Muhammed,
Congratulations on your success and I am really looking forward to the 
new album. I really appreciate you taking time to join ss.org and respond
to our questions. 
I am also hoping and wishing that Necrophagist will come to Japan soon! 

Thanks!!


----------



## Petef2007

Hey there Muhammed, welcome to the forum sir!

Quick gear question, did you try any other amps before settling on the Savage 120? If so, which were they and what did you think to em?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

welcome man, i love your tunes


----------



## Scootman1911

ubarhax said:


> What band that you've toured with does the most coke?



Why the hell would you ask that?

Since you sing and play at the same time, does it come naturally? You have some really technical guitar parts yet you still manage to do vocals at the same time.

Also, you guys blew me away on the Cannibal Corpse/Dying Fetus tour in '06 I believe it was.


----------



## brainchild

Hey Muhammed, 

you guys are the tightest band ive ever seen live, unbelievable.

My question is
1) Whats your TOP 5 Albums of all time

Thanks for joining ss.org


----------



## Looneygah1

Hey man just saying welcome to the forum!! Your like my favorite guitarist. Right up there with Michael Keene.
Very nice guitar work and very unique. A true musician 

My questions are
1.) What was your first guitar?
2.) Whats your favorite scale?
3.) How long have you been playing and how much do you currently practice?
4.) I hear your an engineer true?

If you can't answer due to work ect. Thats cool totally understandable just keep doing what you do i LOVE it =)
Cheers man,
Anthony


----------



## TomAwesome

I think the point of this thread was for more current questions about the new album and gear used for it. Let's not overwhelm the guy by making this an "Ask Muhammed Everything You Ever Wanted to Know About Him" thread.


----------



## drmosh

TomAwesome said:


> I think the point of this thread was for more current questions about the new album and gear used for it. Let's not overwhelm the guy by making this an "Ask Muhammed Everything You Ever Wanted to Know About Him" thread.



and to add to that, the same questions are being asked over and over again. Read the thread first people!


----------



## Empryrean

I'm dumbfounded as soon as I hit the reply button. I'll edit with the question after I can manage to think it again


----------



## Scar Symmetry

TomAwesome said:


> I think the point of this thread was for more current questions about the new album and gear used for it. Let's not overwhelm the guy by making this an "Ask Muhammed Everything You Ever Wanted to Know About Him" thread.



this.



drmosh said:


> and to add to that, the same questions are being asked over and over again. Read the thread first people!



and also this.

give the man a chance to reply people, and also look through previous pages to see if your question has already been answered.

if people post question upon question for pages at a time, it's completely pointless as you probably won't get your specific question answered.

give the man a chance to reply and pace your questions (but making sure yours hasn't already been asked) !


----------



## Pauly

No questions, just good to see you posting here! Reminds me of the Petrucci forum years back before it turned all Harmony Central style.


----------



## Parka Dez

Hi Muhammed, thanks for the joining the forum. As everyone has already said, we all really appreciate answering our questions.

1. I get lessons with Martin Goulding, and Martin always makes a point about how clean your playing is, with little or no warm up. I was wondering does this also reflect in the way you practice? Or do you only play guitar when trying to write or for fun, rather then actually practicing.

2. I know you weren't born in Turkey, but do you have any interest in bringing Necrophagist to Turkey? 

3. Being of Turkish descent as well, I would like to know if any traditional Turkish music has influenced you at all? Can you play the ba&#287;lama (saz)?

I would love to one day see a collaboration between you and Martin. Would be insane im sure!

Thanks again.


----------



## powergroover

if you don't mind i have some question:

what string gauge do you use on your 7's ???
and what pick/plectrum are you using (brand,thickness,shape,etc. . . .) ???

sorry if this has been asked before


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Xanithon

Welcome Muhammed , i don't wish to bombard you with questions but i WILL say; Welcome to the forum and enjoy your stay 

btw Big fan here from New Zealand! Hope you come back (pwease?) with your crushing stuff - looking forward to the new album.


----------



## darbdavys

got a question that must be answered 

Will bass be audible to at least some extent? give some love to all the bassists in the world


----------



## drmosh

darbdavys said:


> got a question that must be answered
> 
> Will bass be audible to at least some extent? give some love to all the bassists in the world



what do you mean? the bass was perfectly audible in both previous recordings, especially on Epitaph


----------



## CentaurPorn

darbdavys said:


> got a question that must be answered
> 
> Will bass be audible to at least some extent? give some love to all the bassists in the world




 Have you ever listened to them? I always thought the bass sat in the mix very well


----------



## Nick

i concur it think Necrophagists mixes are insanley clear compared to most metal


----------



## kingpinMS3

1. Do you conisder yourself to be a gear nerd?
2. Cabs? Speaker choices? I saw a video of you on youtube and it looked like Vaders with your engls. have you checked out the mills acoustics stuff?
3. for christ sakes come to houston. I know it's not a popular metal city but the amount of bands we have coming here fucking sucks. I'll even treat you to a beverage of your choice, and i'll buy tour paraphenalia.
4. Your favorite childhood food growing up?


----------



## Mindcrime1204

kingpinMS3 said:


> 3. for christ sakes come to houston. I know it's not a popular metal city but the amount of bands we have coming here fucking sucks. I'll even treat you to a beverage of your choice, and i'll buy tour paraphenalia.


 
Dude... sounds like a road trip is in order for you, they have/had like 6 TX dates!


----------



## Rick

kingpinMS3 said:


> 1. Do you conisder yourself to be a gear nerd?
> 2. Cabs? Speaker choices? I saw a video of you on youtube and it looked like Vaders with your engls. have you checked out the mills acoustics stuff?
> 3. for christ sakes come to houston. I know it's not a popular metal city but the amount of bands we have coming here fucking sucks. I'll even treat you to a beverage of your choice, and i'll buy tour paraphenalia.
> 4. Your favorite childhood food growing up?



Aren't they playing in Houston tonight?


----------



## kingpinMS3

Rick said:


> Aren't they playing in Houston tonight?


i'll be damned, they are. fucking java jazz though? seriously?

edit:
yes, i'm aware i look like a retard now.


----------



## Rick

Hey, at least they're coming to your city. I have to fucking drive to San Antonio all the time to see any good shows. When After The Burial and Born Of Osiris played here in Austin (offdate of Music as a Weapon), I thought I was gonna have a heart attack.


----------



## TomAwesome

powergroover said:


> if you don't mind i have some question:
> 
> what string gauge do you use on your 7's ???
> and what pick/plectrum are you using (brand,thickness,shape,etc. . . .) ???
> 
> sorry if this has been asked before



Come on, people. Read the thread before you post. Seriously, it's not that hard.



Rick said:


> Hey, at least they're coming to your city. I have to fucking drive to San Antonio all the time to see any good shows. When After The Burial and Born Of Osiris played here in Austin (offdate of Music as a Weapon), I thought I was gonna have a heart attack.



Dude, Austin to San Antonio isn't so bad. I have to drive to San Antonio for pretty much any show I want to go to as well, but it's a hell of a longer trip for me.  I'd be quite happy with the Austin/SA travel by comparison.


----------



## darbdavys

CentaurPorn said:


> Have you ever listened to them? I always thought the bass sat in the mix very well


well, they're one of my fav bands, but I haven't got ultra-super-mega hi-fi headphones ^^ and basically I can hear it when guitars play in higher registers


----------



## drmosh

darbdavys said:


> well, they're one of my fav bands, but I haven't got ultra-super-mega hi-fi headphones ^^ and basically I can hear it when guitars play in higher registers



why blame the band/recording then?


----------



## Groff

After reading the thread, the only question I have left is if the side project with Marco Minnemann is still going to happen sometime in the future.


----------



## blackgecko

Welcomo to the forum, you guys have a big fan base here in Mexico city, any plans to come anytime soon? im trying to buy the epitaph tab book but my country isnt in the list.


----------



## heavy7-665

Welcome Sir


----------



## TimSE

hey dude hows it going!?
awesome to see some well known names on here  we got the unearth guys and Chris Broderick to name a few so welcome aboard.


----------



## -K4G-




----------



## EDG3CRUSHER

Just got home from Summer Slaughter (Houston, TX), fucking intense show. Don't think I've ever been this eshausted after a show.

No questions, I know you're a busy man, but thanks for taking time out of your schedule to do something like this.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Hey muhammed! It sure is awesome to see you here man! Welcome!
I'm not into Death alot, but i really respect your work and what you've reached so far. Keep up the good work man!

And i think it's hard to imagine for you doing something else than shreddin' 
What are you doing to make your living? Do you have some job, like driving around trucks (Like the guy from Amon) or something? Don't get me wrong, you don't have to aswer, but like i said. It's hard to imagine. Any other hobbies btw?

Also, what is the most bizzare thing that happend to you while recording / touring / playing etc? Maybe it will bring some funny stories 

Like i said, keep up the good work mate!


----------



## Nats

he's not coming back


----------



## vampiregenocide

Nats said:


> he's not coming back



I'm sure he's just busy being awesome.


----------



## DDDorian

Nats said:


> he's not coming back



He's on tour, people. Sheesh.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Question(s): 
You've been to Texas before and are gonna be here for a week on this tour. What do you think of Texas and it's metal fanbase? In your opinion and based upon your experiences so far - which state in the US has the largest Necro metal fanbase? Thanks!


----------



## Rick

TomAwesome said:


> Dude, Austin to San Antonio isn't so bad. I have to drive to San Antonio for pretty much any show I want to go to as well, but it's a hell of a longer trip for me.  I'd be quite happy with the Austin/SA travel by comparison.



True, but McAllen isn't called the Live Music Capitol of the World. 

Just to throw it out there guys, but if he sees retarded questions he's gonna think we're all a bunch of idiots and not come back. I wouldn't be surprised if he has already decided to not come back.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1553433-post95.html

Seriously?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah I saw that as well


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Why don't you just delete the shitty ones?


----------



## DaRKoN_

Saw you guys in Sydney (Australia) and it was amazing.


----------



## JakeRI

Just read this thread. 

Figured I would like to let you know that Necro has been a great inspiration of suicide for me, because i can't even comprehend some of the shit you do. 

Welcome, and much respect.

P.S. Don't get frightened off by the bombardment of questions, we are all just humbled that you are here.


----------



## Colin Varville

Just got home from the Summer Slaughter here in San Antonio, and I must say Necrophagist was incredible. I was lucky to be front and center where I could see all the action going down. The one thing I noticed immediately was how clean every bit of the performance was, it was very impressive. I've always been a huge Necrophagist fan, but even more so after tonight. The tone was also amazing, I saw ENGL Savages into Vader cabs with some rack gear which I'm guessing was for extra EQ. The new song using all 7 strings was awesome, although Muhammed said it was one of the weaker of the new songs. 

I had the opportunity to meet him and Sami after the show, and they are really cool guys. Muhammed was very cool and kind enough to share a lot of his experience with us. One of the topics he went into was how he felt that one of the very important things to practice that isn't usually covered in instructional media these days is how to practice effectively and make every note clear with no extra noise, which really comes into play on fast difficult riffs. He talked about how even though he's been playing some of the songs for four years he still took the time before the tour to sit down and break down any parts that he felt he needed to work on and practice them slowly and identify any little parts where he would need to change any picking or fingering technique to get it clean. He stressed the importance about having every part clean as well as having the songs down because theres a huge difference from practicing it at home, to practicing with the band, to playing shows, especially at venues where you encounter technical problems like bad monitors (as they had tonight). That is some really good advice that you don't usually hear.

Another thing he mentioned which I thought was pretty cool was that touring with Marco Minnemann had made some guys like Steve Vai and Allan Holdsworth ask Marco "you're touring with these guys? ...death metal?" and then they actually listened to it and said they really liked the music but just didn't like the vocals.

He also talked a bit about the new album and how he wanted to write it when he was ready and really felt like it, so he could put 100% of his energy into it. I totally agree with that and think its really cool of him to not worry about any pressure from labels about putting out a CD and take the time to do it right when he's ready. He said he's writing all the new material more by ear, not worrying about scales or keys. He said after analyzing the new song to figure out what was really goin on he realized there were parts where all the instruments were in different scales and there were like 10 key changes and some strange non-western scales going on. I can't wait to hear the rest when its ready

Someone asked him about classical influence, and he mentioned that he loves Bach particularly because he is consistently awesome, whereas he felt Beethoven and Mozart had some good pieces and some not so good.

I also brought up sevenstring.org and he told me he'd probably check back on here to answer some questions in the next couple days, I think its pretty cool that he comes on here at all, being busy on tour and all. I'd hope we can try to make it easier on him by keeping some of the less important questions out or at least not repeating the same ones that have already been answered.

I asked Sami about the guitar he was using on tour which he said was a custom RGa 7 string model he purchased for the tour, and he was talking to Ibanez about getting a couple custom 7 string guitars built to his specifications which would be on RGa bodies. 

Thanks for taking the time to talk with me and the other fans Muhammed, I really appreciate it! I admire not only your musical writing and playing but your discipline and patience, which really shows through in your social character as well. It has inspired me to not only become a better musician but a better person as well! 

Anyway thats my tale of the night. Its not every day you get to meet one of your heros and he's way cooler than you expected!

My questions:

What gear is in the rack live? Will this be used in the studio as well?
What picks do you use?


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Yo brutha Colin, excellent show review and good questions man! I'm sad I couldn't be there, sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## JMP2203

Nats said:


> he's not coming back



to much questions maybe? 

i have just one:

why do you prefer the Savage 120 over the SE?

thanks for your time and welcome Muhammed!


----------



## Zachg

Jeroenofzo said:


> Also, what is the most bizzare thing that happend to you while recording / touring / playing etc? Maybe it will bring some funny stories


 
+1

 I don't have any real questions, but welcome to the forum man!


----------



## Uroboric Forms

Awesome


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Welcome to the sit, dude. Keep up the awesome work - my introduction to your music was "Seven" and "Stabwound" and I was just like "Seriously? These guys are fucking ridiculous!" and loved every bit of it.


----------



## Meldville

DDDorian said:


> He's on tour, people. Sheesh.



This.

And he probably has other things to do when he does get a chance to get online


----------



## Crometeef

hey muhammad. i think most of the questions have been answered. me and my other guitar player cry out of pure jealousy when we hear the solo on "Fermented Offal Discharge"

i :: you !!


----------



## NecroSamist

Wow, it's really you. My screenname is named after your band. Saw you guys in Memphis TN, on the Cannibal Corpse/Dying Fetus tour. Got pictures with the rest of the band, but you'd already gone back to the bus. That was an awesome night. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Variant

Really late on this one, Muhammad... but glad to see you on here. Necrophagist is one of the few decent death metal bands around these days. Keep up the good work.


----------



## crayzee

Hi there and welcome to the forum! COOL thing having you joined this place, keep on doing your awesome work and don't forget to tour Germany...!


----------



## biggness

Welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy your stay. I have a few questions concerning the album(s)

1) Prior to writing for the upcoming album, have you discovered any new influences that you can hear coming out in your arrangements?

2) The "other" band you were talking about doing with Marco Minnemann, is that still going to happen? If so, will you be using the same gear that you use with Necrophagist?

3) Have you ever considered having a guest appearance on your albums? If so, who?


----------



## dmguitarist99

Someone just needs to conduct a complete interview for the main page when he gets off touring. This might stop the onrush of repeated questions.


----------



## arktan

dmguitarist99 said:


> Someone just needs to conduct a complete interview for the main page when he gets off touring. This might stop the onrush of repeated questions.



I agree. The question is if Muhammed will agree to this...

It looks like we scared him away


----------



## Rick

He'd probably agree to do a one on one interview.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

+1 to FAQ


----------



## Rick

He's not like us and on here all fucking day, guys.


----------



## MuhammedSuicmez

Scar Symmetry said:


> +1 to FAQ



i agree, FAQ would make things a lot easier for me. i don't know if someone on here wants to actually make the effort of putting one together, but if yes, i am more than happy to answer all questions...


----------



## agoz20

its crazy to see one of my favorite guitarists ( misha ) asking questions from another one of my favorite guitarist ( muhammad )
i love this forum


----------



## Rick

MuhammedSuicmez said:


> i agree, FAQ would make things a lot easier for me. i don't know if someone on here wants to actually make the effort of putting one together, but if yes, i am more than happy to answer all questions...



Maybe we could possibly do a interview?


----------



## willyman101

If you end up doing an interview and not including this I'd really like to know about how you managed to get so good at playing and singing simultaneously. It has been asked before, but I'd like to post it incase you decide to read this and not have to look though older posts. Cheers Muhammed and welcome!


----------



## Rick

I think you mean simultaneously, not spontaneously.


----------



## DDDorian

Come on, do we really need a FAQ? This is an informal thing and people are getting bent out of shape about stuff that really doesn't matter and blowing this way out of proportion. Muhammed has shit to do so he'll answer your questions if and when he feels like it. If he gets asked the same old questions over and over again then it's his problem and no-one elses'; it might come as a revelation to some of you but you don't need to police this thread 24/7 That's not to say that you shouldn't at least read the thread before posting, though - there's no excuse for not doing so and you'll be ignored if you don't.



Rick said:


> Maybe we could possibly do a interview?



One step ahead


----------



## willyman101

Rick said:


> I think you mean simultaneously, not spontaneously.



Hahaha yes, yes I do.

Well I could mean spontaneously, you never know.


----------



## Rick

DDDorian said:


> One step ahead



Damn you.


----------



## Drage

Hey Muhammed, welcome to the forum! Thanks for all the anwsers as well!

Can't wait to see you guys July 6th in Calgary :metal


----------



## Larrikin666

Hey brother. What are your thoughts on Obscura's "Cosmogenesis"? It's impossible to avoid comparing it to "Epitaph" with two former Necrophagist members playing in the band. While I certainly wouldn't call them an imitation of you guys, there are certainly some clear similarities.


----------



## Uroboric Forms

I'm very interested to hear your Requiems of Festered Gore demo, are you ever going to make it available to the public? Perhaps on a bonus disc with a special edition of the new album, if you'd ever do such a thing? I saw earlier you mentioned that you use GP5/Powertab to write Epitaph and the new album, and seeing as you'd rather not trade money for knowledge, in your words, will you ever make the GP5/Powertab files available for the public, as Cynic have done with their album Focus?

I apologise if these questions have been asked/answered, I must have missed them.


----------



## Crometeef

thanks for joining us Muhammed. I'm sure you've been slammed with tons of questions, haven't had time to dig through all the pages. my question is

1. why does the Fermented Offal Discharge give me goosebumps, and i have to hear it 3 times a day or else i'll die?

2. any plans on using an 8 string in the future? (sorry if this was mentioned before, skipped alotta pages)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Crometeef said:


> thanks for joining us Muhammed. I'm sure you've been slammed with tons of questions, haven't had time to dig through all the pages. my question is
> 
> 1. why does the Fermented Offal Discharge give me goosebumps, and i have to hear it 3 times a day or else i'll die?
> 
> 2. any plans on using an 8 string in the future? (sorry if this was mentioned before, skipped alotta pages)



He said 8's arnt for him already.


----------



## Crometeef

Stealthtastic said:


> He said 8's arnt for him already.



sorry. thanks


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

How about a tab book for Onset Of Putrefaction as well as your new album?


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Do you prefer the Engl Savage 120 over the Engl SE? If so, any particular reason why?


----------



## TimSE

18 pages ... dayum


----------



## Scar Symmetry

hey Muhammed, I know you're busy on tour etc but when you return, any chance of an album update? would love to know what's going on


----------



## Mr. S

dmguitarist99 said:


> Someone just needs to conduct a complete interview for the main page when he gets off touring. This might stop the onrush of repeated questions.



I was actually due to do an interview with Muhammed during Hellfest last year for the site but unfortunately they had to pull out due to illness if I recall, shame really I was looking forward to doing it and no doubt one or two people on here were keen on seeing it too.


----------



## ZXIIIT

What practice routines do you suggest someone who wants to play complicated guitar riffs and sing at the same time do?


----------



## v1ncent1993

MuhammedSuicmez said:


> i've been playing active PU's for a while now...and the 707s are based on the EMG 85s i hear, having Alnico coils and all...way better than the EMG 81 type sound if you ask me. i really like the response and attack on those PUs...if you like the sound on the new album, you might wanna consider getting some...along with ENGL Savages...that's pretty much the setup fpr the new album plus some in depth engineering of course...



I was just wondering what your thoughts are on blackouts. Have you given them a try? What do you think of them compared to 707's?

Also, the jem that you used to record the solos, was it a floral jem? and was it completely stock?

Thanks.
Vincent.


----------



## mickytee

Hey *Muhammed*,

im a _BIG_ necrophagist fan and have been for a good few years now, however, i feel kinda bummed that necrophagist are ignoring their home crowd and neighbours.

you havent played a gig in the U.K. since early 2007 and i doubt you will be playing there again until sometime in 2010.

should this prove to be true, it means you wont have shown your U.K/European fans any 'love' for 3 years despite them just being on your doorstep.

i think it kinda sucks that you can go to CAN/US/AUS regularly, but you cant tour europe.

sorry for the rant and i hope it doesnt sound like im calling you out. i just thought you should know that whilst you have a large fanbase in CAN/US/AUS, you also have a large fanbase in europe.

thanks for reading, i hope all is going well with the recording.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Rick said:


> And I was thinking, "Ah, some guy is using Muhammed's name, isn't that cute?"
> 
> Well, I guess it's the real man after all.
> 
> Can we see some pics of the 7 string Xiphos so the forum can collectively wet itself again?



 That is exactly what I thought.

Sevenstring.org is now ZEH MOST FEARED FORUM IN ZEH WEBZ OKAAY?

We're going to be famous man...we'll have steve vai, loomis, azagthoth and JESUS up in here 

welcome, ze prophet Muhammed...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

We had Broderick for like two hours


----------



## Dries

If you want to talk to Broderick, he is active on his own forum. Chris Broderick - Ultimate Metal Forum


Also +1 on touring Europe, but if I remember correctly, Sami said in an interview there will be a European tour after the release of the new album...


----------



## xiphoscesar

hey wazzup muhammad
i saw u at the summer slaughter in San antonio Texas (you guys came twice it was sickest show ever)
anyways you gave my friend and i a pick each(yellow jazz 3 picks)

heres a video i took of sami 


YouTube - Sami Raatikainen from Necrophagist


----------



## ToniS

xiphoscesar said:


> hey wazzup muhammad
> i saw u at the summer slaughter in San antonio Texas (you guys came twice it was sickest show ever)
> anyways you gave my friend and i a pick each(yellow jazz 3 picks)
> 
> heres a video i took of sami
> 
> 
> YouTube - Sami Raatikainen from Necrophagist



Sami is wearing a Divinity shirt in that video!!!!


----------



## mattofvengeance

After reading the first few pages of this thread, I'm even more excited for this album than I was before!!


----------



## aarongericke

Hello Muhammed! It is so awesome to see my favorite guitarist of all time give feedback to other players. I just have a few questions about the upcoming album and your musical interests. I hope you have time to answer them.

1)Have you considered doing any clean tracks on the upcoming album? Don't get me wrong I love how you have managed to create great dynamics without the use of clean tracks, but I wonder how awesome it would be to hear you guys do some clean intros or interludes(maybe even a clean solo?) Spawn of Possession has done it quite well in some instances, but I'm sure that Necrophagist could do it even better.

2)Are you very familiar with Spawn of Possession's work? and have you ever considered touring with them? I would probably drive to anywhere in North America to see a show featuring Necrophagist and Spawn of Possession!

3)Are there any new bands or musicians that you find particularly interesting? or that perhaps remind you of yourself?

-Answers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## george galatis

1 why you gived a greek name to your band? is there any special reason? (it's very cool)
2 about your new album....when it will be finished? 2010? 2011???
3 it's gonna look like the last ones?
4 with the new 7th....are you gonna change your sound for now on?

thank you


----------



## PhillCantu93

Welcome to the forum, Muhammed!

I have a question of my own, and I'm sure everyone else would like to hear the answer to this as well (excuse me if this has already been asked before): _Are there any plans to make a production version of your custom 7-string Xiphos? _I'd hate to be forced to drill a bunch of holes for a trem-bridge into my XPT707FX only to have an atrocious tone with the final product.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I hope he posts again, but I imagine he is a busy chap.


----------



## Inertialgrind

I think he got overwhelmed.


----------



## george galatis

i'll never get my answers


----------



## tacotiklah

Wow, this forum gets some really cool/talented players. 

I just wanna say hi and welcome. All the questions I had were already asked, so I won't pester you with more. Looking forward to the new album, especially the concept behind it. Keep up the amazing work and keep it metal!


----------



## Dusty201087

george galatis said:


> dude -_- i'm from cyprus....i speak greek.....ISN'T LATIN!!!!!!!!
> 
> Necrophagist - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Necrophagist (Greek for "eater of the dead")[2] is a German technical death metal band, founded and fronted by Turkish-German guitarist/vocalist Muhammed Suiçmez. The band is known for its rapid and technical compositions
> The name originates from the Greek root words "nekros" ("dead")[3] and "phagos" ("eater of").[4]
> 
> read please -_-
> 
> so i wanna know why Muhhammed gived a greek name to his band



IIRC he's answered that before, and it was just because "eater of the dead" is a fucking metal band name


----------



## blackseeds

hey muhammed
what's the new album called?
and what happened with your xiphos? 
i saw you playing with a white rg1527 with the maple fretboard (btw i got the blue one ;D)


----------



## technomancer

blackseeds said:


> hey muhammed
> what's the new album called?
> and what happened with your xiphos?
> i saw you playing with a white rg1527 with the maple fretboard (btw i got the blue one ;D)



IIRC the album title wasn't posted, but the Xiphos got broken on tour (fell over and neck broke) so he grabbed the rg1527. LACS is making him another Xiphos.


----------



## DDDorian

Sheesh. No wonder Muhammed hasn't been back. Dumb arguments and backseat modding galore. I really should lock this up...


----------



## kittencore

man what a shame... i love necrophagist and i found this thread like 6 months too late...


----------



## Metal Ken

FearFactoryDBCR said:


> I do, it's acting like an arsehole after anything i post. And you're doing that well, if you were smart enough to actually read my post, i said i thought they had something to do with each other i didn't say the did for fact. All of it was my opinion, if you wanna act a prick do it somewhere else i haven't got time to play games with pathetic people who think they're smart over a forum.



He wasnt acting like an asshole. You're just perpetuating this whole thing anyway. 
The way this shit could have been avoided:
Instead of making some comment assuming necrophilia is the same necrophagia, you could have quickly gone here: The Dictionary, typed them in and saved us 3 pages of pointless diatribes. I think im gonna go delete said diatribes now.


----------



## Daemoniac

^ Hi-five for Ken


----------



## blackseeds

yeah thats true, for example they used the same sweep picking pattern for the intro of universe momentum as for the first sweeps of the Epitaph solo


----------



## TruthDose

Metal Ken said:


> He wasnt acting like an asshole. You're just perpetuating this whole thing anyway.
> The way this shit could have been avoided:
> Instead of making some comment assuming necrophilia is the same necrophagia, you could have quickly gone here: The Dictionary, typed them in and saved us 3 pages of pointless diatribes. I think im gonna go delete said diatribes now.


----------



## Abstract_Logic

kittencore said:


> man what a shame... i love necrophagist and i found this thread like 6 months too late...





I feel you man I found it late too.

Got to meet the dude at Summer Slaughter though


----------



## Scar Symmetry

We can has Locke?


----------



## Nats

DDDorian said:


> Sheesh. No wonder Muhammed hasn't been back. Dumb arguments and backseat modding galore. I really should lock this up...



haha, when i first called it that he wasn't coming back someone argued it was cause he's busy on tour


----------



## MFB

Anyone have word on the new album? I listened to Epitaph today and then I though about how long it's been and all I could do was ""


----------



## MrMcSick

Im actually listening to Onset right now and can't wait till I at least hear a teaser or something.


----------



## Wi77iam

MFB said:


> Anyone have word on the new album? I listened to Epitaph today and then I though about how long it's been and all I could do was ""



Same here.


----------



## mickytee

blackseeds said:


> yeah thats true, for example they used the same sweep picking pattern for the intro of universe momentum as for the first sweeps of the Epitaph solo



i dont know what you're trying to say, but christian did write both the pieces you're talking about, so its not such a big deal.
and plus, the intro to only ash remains was taken from the foul body autopsy solo...both of which were written from muhammed.


----------



## PutridStench14

hey Muhammed, 
wondering what are some scales used in the new album

And cant wait for the release of it btw!!


----------



## krauser19

hey muhammed you are in studio rigth now 
post some news and date of release pleas 

bye and thanks


----------



## Malacoda

Dude...
1. Epic bump
2. Read the thread, all of your questions have been answered pretty much
3. He hasn't been on in quite a while...


----------



## OrsusMetal

blackseeds said:


> yeah thats true, for example they used the same sweep picking pattern for the intro of universe momentum as for the first sweeps of the Epitaph solo



This is untrue. They are very different parts.


----------



## MFB

OrsusMetal said:


> This is untrue. They are very different parts.



Yup, after doing a side-by-side the only similarity I hear is their both kick-ass solos done by the same guy


----------



## OrsusMetal

Agreed!


----------



## vhmetalx

krauser19 said:


> hey muhammed you are in studio rigth now
> post some news and date of release pleas
> 
> bye and thanks


 Ok if this is true then the metal gods may be rejoicing in the fact that a new necrophagist album will be out soon!

I'll throw up some questions just in case he ever comes back 

1) When you first started playing as a child, what did you practice most? what style of playing did you try to learn (I.E. metal or classical or rock, etc...)
2) Has any gear changed in the past months since you have answered these questions?
3) do you have any reccomendations on music writing and how to be unique (or atleast how you do it?)

Any and all information will be loved by us, if you ever do come back. 

Thanks, 
Viktor


----------



## Hex Omega

I talked to Muhammed at the Death Feast Open Air in Germany and he told me that he would be back answering all the questions when the new album is released this summer. He will then try to answer everything as he doesnt seem to be a fan of piece by piece information.
Also for those interested, he already received a new custom Ibanez and since the plec I captured from him after the gig is a Dunlop Jazz 3 Ultex I would guess that this is the one he s regularly using.


----------



## JeddyH

Hex Omega said:


> Dunlop Jazz 3 Ultex


We now have the new albums killer sound   
/sarcasm
/any other connotation


----------



## MarkB

Hex Omega said:


> I talked to Muhammed at the Death Feast Open Air in Germany and he told me that he would be back answering all the questions when the new album is released this summer. He will then try to answer everything as he doesnt seem to be a fan of piece by piece information.
> Also for those interested, he already received a new custom Ibanez and since the plec I captured from him after the gig is a Dunlop Jazz 3 Ultex I would guess that this is the one he s regularly using.


 

Comming this summer? * Yes*


----------



## Chaotisys

If someone were to give me mods for just this thread I would be more than happy to clean it up and make a comprehensive FAQ for Muhammed.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Chaotisys said:


> If someone were to give me mods for just this thread I would be more than happy to clean it up and make a comprehensive FAQ for Muhammed.


 
I don't see that happening, let alone to someone with 6 posts.  Besides I think Muhammed isn't coming back.


----------



## josh pelican

With all of the stupid/repeat questions, I don't blame him. I'm surprised no one asked him what deodorant or toothpaste he prefers. Or what he does in his spare time. I think Muhammed made the title of this thread is pretty clear.

I love how when he first posted, everyone's downstairs was immediately flooded. Then some started crying when their question didn't get answered. Don't get me wrong, I think it's fucking awesome he took the time in the first place to post... but his last post was 06/24/2009. That was over a year ago.

How many months of the year is Muhammed on tour? When he's not busy, I don't think he's going to run to sevenstring.org. Yeah, I'm sure he appreciates all of his fans, but even touring musicians have a life of their own.

I am 100% okay with reading an interview as opposed to all of the same questions over and over. If an interview with him is possible, do you think Sami would chime in? or Mr. Fimmers for the bass freaks?


----------



## Arterial

omg....muhammed!


----------



## vampiregenocide

josh pelican said:


> With all of the stupid/repeat questions, I don't blame him. I'm surprised no one asked him what deodorant or toothpaste he prefers. Or what he does in his spare time. I think Muhammed made the title of this thread is pretty clear.
> 
> I love how when he first posted, everyone's downstairs was immediately flooded. Then some started crying when their question didn't get answered. Don't get me wrong, I think it's fucking awesome he took the time in the first place to post... but his last post was 06/24/2009. That was over a year ago.
> 
> How many months of the year is Muhammed on tour? When he's not busy, I don't think he's going to run to sevenstring.org. Yeah, I'm sure he appreciates all of his fans, but even touring musicians have a life of their own.
> 
> I am 100% okay with reading an interview as opposed to all of the same questions over and over. If an interview with him is possible, do you think Sami would chime in? or Mr. Fimmers for the bass freaks?


 
True points, I mean he has this elusive album to finish as well as touring, and trying to find viable questions in this thread will be no 5 minute task.


----------



## Eptaceros

He also said that the album's gonna be released this summer. There's about 1 and 1/4 months of summer left, with still no date. What's he gonna do, surprise us with the release? I've stopped anticipating this album, I don't even really listen to Necrophagist much anymore because I've worn out the first two albums to no end in high school. I just can't even understand how a human can be playing the same (give or take) ten songs on tours for 6 fucking years...


----------



## Chaotisys

vampiregenocide said:


> I don't see that happening, let alone to someone with 6 posts.  Besides I think Muhammed isn't coming back.



Well, someone in an earlier post said they talked to him and he said he would be back answering questions after the new album is released. I don't really know what my post count has to do with me wanting to make a FAQ like Muhammed requested. I'll have you know that I've moderated several forums here and there throughout my life. I'm pretty sure I can handle a single thread. By the way, the only reason I joined this forum in the first place was for this thread. I don't even have a 7-string guitar (yet), but seeing as how Necrophagist is my favorite band I thought this would be a good opportunity to ask some questions and help others get theirs answered.


----------



## TomAwesome

I think he just meant that people who just joined the forum aren't typically given mod powers. It's nothing to get upset about.


----------



## Chaotisys

That's understandable, but if I recall correctly you can give someone mod powers for a single thread with vBulletin. Since nobody else seemed willing to make a FAQ/question list for Muhammed, why not let me?


----------



## TreWatson

Chaotisys, it's not going to happen, plain and simple.

pestering the mods about it won't do much but grant you a vacation from the forum.


----------



## josh pelican

So, what kind of shampoo does he use? Aftershave?

Does he shave his pubes? Can we purchase them on ebay?

EDIT: Muhammed is pretty fucking awesome, but as I mentioned, it's been over a year since he posted.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Chaotisys said:


> That's understandable, but if I recall correctly you can give someone mod powers for a single thread with vBulletin. Since nobody else seemed willing to make a FAQ/question list for Muhammed, why not let me?


 
Yeah Tom got it right, I wasn't digging at you sorry. I just don't think mods would give someone modding powers even for even one thread, especially for someone who hasn't posted a lot. It is a good idea though, if you have the patience you can always go through the thread and find the questions the old fashioned way.


----------



## TreWatson

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah Tom got it right, I wasn't digging at you sorry. I just don't think mods would give someone modding powers even for even one thread, especially for someone who hasn't posted a lot. It is a good idea though, if you have the patience you can always go through the thread and find the questions the old fashioned way.


 or just post-stalk muhammed for the ones with answers.


----------



## josh pelican

Or go to a Necrophagist show.

Or read/watch interviews.


----------



## DDDorian

Muhammed hasn't been back for a few reasons, not least of which being that the dude has shit to do I did plan to do a proper interview with him but it fell through so it's gonna wait until he has a new album to push. 

Anyway, this thread is deader than dead. No temporary mod powers, no FAQ. It's been fun.:lock:


----------

